
New Ways to Go Live: Now from Your Computer - minimaxir
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2017/03/new-ways-to-go-live-now-from-your-computer/
======
minimaxir
The distinction here is that livestreaming from desktop is now available for
users, when livestreaming via desktop was previously only available for Pages.

I strongly recommend using OBS
([https://obsproject.com](https://obsproject.com)) if you intend on streaming,
especially if you are not on a Windows computer.

